# New joiner



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi a friend of mine is trying to register with the forum but hasn't got a conformation e-mail, is there any chance some one could chase this up for me.
They guys user name is... steveo3002

Thanks

Charles


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats now sorted, should be able to log on now


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cheers mate


----------

